# Sticky  Agility in the 'real' world



## MaggieRoseLee

I'm loving all the 'real' agility photos on the other posting, but now would like to see photos of how we prepare our dogs for agility by cleverly using the real world.

Let's be creative! So if your dog is in a crowd (like a trial!), or in the mud (like a trial) or a picnic table (like a table at a trial) or WHATEVER............... 

And please try to add why you are comparing it to Agility preparation, a little bit of verbage for those of us who are a bit slow and may not get it right away (what me???? <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif" alt="" /> )


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Practicing jumps:








Getting up on the 'wait table':


----------



## grmnshpd21

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Here is Molly in a down stay on the "table" on our walk in the forest preserve.


----------



## agilegsds

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Shortly after I brought Piper home from animal control, she decided that the picnic table was a pretty cool place. Took about 5 minutes to train her sits and downs on the pause table after that.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Hmmm I did notice that you did not put a limit on this one. I am sure you will regret that! 

Well before you beginning any type of training/exercise program it is very important that you stretch to help prevent injuries. 

Tika doing warm-ups










We all know that handlers are usually the ones at fault for our dogs not having a perfect run. We always claim that our dogs forgive us and love us regardless of our mistakes. I am not so certain that this is true. 

Tika razzing her handler










Those pesky straight dog walks are always hard to train. We start out on the low ones that are not straight to make the transition that much easier. 

Tika on the pup walk




















After she mastered the puppy walk we move on to the big dog walk with the additional moss and snow coverage to help on those weather ridden outdoor trials where things get slippery.










The bridge which is used in one of the non AKC trials but I get easily mixed up on which is which.










(to be continued)


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Tika training for the broad jump










Our "tire" jump happens to be leftover from the stone age. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif" alt="" />










Aframes with the nice smooth surface with foot hold are overrated. 










Training for the higher jumps. Our are not the forgiving type of jumps though.



















The "slide run" is always a good idea to work on traction and making sure the all paw drive is in working condition. 










and the Pause Stump










Phoenix showing a pause on a tree that can simulate both the A Frame and the entrence/exit of the dog walk. 










I can't seem to find where I hid the tunnel pictures that we have somewhere..... Possibly continued later. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif" alt="" />


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Oh my gosh Amaruq, those are EXACTLY the kind of photos I was looking for. I know when people are starting out in agility they don't know where to take their puppies, or have a small yard, or can't afford equipment................. and you just did a great job showing how we can work around these issues!

And you did a great job with the captions. Love the pause 'toothpick'.

The only thing newbies do have to remember is to not rush to overwhelm a younger dog, and obviously not to injure them. But it's amazing how agile our dogs are and how well they can do.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I gots some more to add! Just took 'em today. And this is with my 'I don't like new things' dog. She did EXCELLENT! Did everything I asked without being shaken up.

The draw bridge (which, I honestly didn't even think she'd get on, let alone walk across):
















Up on the slide (We couldn't go down the slide because all the ladders up to them weren't dog-friendly):









We do have agility classes out here but Ris' trainer doesn't think she's ready (I've been trying to prepare her on my own). Then again, I didn't think Ris would jump up onto the slide either. Especially after the first time when she slid off backwards. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif She still went back up when I asked without a second thought.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

[ QUOTE ]

And you did a great job with the captions. Love the pause 'toothpick'.

The only thing newbies do have to remember is to not rush to overwhelm a younger dog, and obviously not to injure them. But it's amazing how agile our dogs are and how well they can do. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I love the toothpick picture too. She is so darn bidable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif

In all of these pictures the dogs were adults. But I do start them on a smaller scale as pups and if I am by myself I do not get many pictures as I am making sure I am right there incase they are unsure or were to slip or fall. I always keep it fun and reward them frequently. KC was usually the one to DRAG me to new things. She about a year old when she first found the "swirly slide". By the time I got to the ladder she was already about to the top. By the time I got to the sharp curve she was already taking a header off of the slide. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif By the time I got back around to her she was already going back up the ladder. While I was trying to figure out why the park was spinning in circles from trying to catch up with her she was sliding back down the swirly slide. Even after falling off and landing on her shoulder she bounced right back up and went back to the slide. Apparently she realized what she did wrong on her first trip because she went down several other times that day with no issues. She doesn't usually "walk" down that one she sits on her butt and slides just like the humans. She is even pretty good about waiting for her turn in line. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif


----------



## tawnyhill

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I actually don't have photos though I did do a movie of it a long long time ago and sent to America's Funniest home video and this was before agility even existed but Tawny did all the playground equipment including the ladder which was an actual rung ladder. A few years later along came "real" agility and she never had any fear of any of the obstacles because of her agility in the "real" world. Such wonderful memories you have brought back of our wonderful girl. That being said even though agility was around for her girls I still taught them all at the local playground to do the swing bridges and climb the ladders and slide down the slides. I actually just watched these old movies the other day and I laughed when I realized Tawny actually would lay her arms down on the slide and pusshhhhhhh to get a good speed going....


----------



## travis_gsd27

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I love looking at these pictures! I'm new to the Agility world...been preparing my pup with some of our own home made equipment as well as using the play toys at the park. I'll surely be contributing to the photos soon enough. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Travis_s_Mommy, can't wait to see your photos when you start posting them. And I challenge EVERYONE to 'think outside of the box' when coming up with these 'agility' shots. Cause new experiences and opportunities are available everywhere, we just need to recognize them and take advantage!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Maybe I am the only one who does not have ready access to "real" agility training. All that I have done with my dogs I have trained on my own on the "equipment" that I have shown here.

Are their any pieces of equipment I have not covered? If so please let me know as I love the challenge of finding something comparable!!


----------



## travis_gsd27

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Amaruq, I have to say, your photos have been very helpful. Made me realize what other things I had access to that would be helpful in training /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Couple more from me and the pest.

Pause Table:








Slide (Yeah, I know there's no slide in agility. But it is still a good confidence booster):








Jumps (was a bit too wide so she jumped onto it instead of just over):


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I knew if I looked long enough I could find weave poles. KC thinks the regular weave poles look pretty simple so she created a way to make them harder. She carries a huge stick as she runs through them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif










These are some more slide steps. Yet another surface and a steeper angle.










A couple more slide pictures.


----------



## Rolo

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4938963895178334294


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Some more from me. Proof that you don't have to have expensive equipment to start agility. Unfortunately, we need a bigger living room as we can only fit two jumps and a tunnel in our course. Cavalettes (sp?) are made from soda bottles and a wrapping paper roll and Swiffer handle. Tunnel is one of those kid tunnels and it's held in place by a milk jug filled with water. I have a hula hoop as a tire jump too but nothing to hold it in place yet.








Ris going through the tunnel. She was a bit confused that I didn't follow her to give her instruction upon her exit (I said "Over" but she's not good at distance working yet). At least you can see she's focusing on me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Watch out Jamie, pretty soon your Living room will JUST be an agility course. The couch and TV will be crammed into the bedroom........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## lafalce

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

[ QUOTE ]
pretty soon your Living room will JUST be an agility course 

[/ QUOTE ] 



Too funny!!!!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## GSDMan

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Better late than never, right?

Asia doing her thing.








Does this count? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

[ QUOTE ]
Well I'm surprised that more people aren't contributing to the photos! No white GSD's? Or long hairs? or................... 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about tandem pipe jumping at the beach:


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Kewl pictures, Cassidys Mom!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Take your pick at a tunnel or funky weave poles!










I did try to get her to walk across the top of the tree (which had equal number of brances/weave poles, however, a certain comrade with her tried to do that and it was too risky to have Phoenix try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif By the time we got here Tika was pretty tired so perhaps we will try again the next time without Phoenix.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

YEAH! So now we got some beautiful long coats!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

From another thread, but still appropriate:


----------



## lfitzner

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I don't have a picture (never a camera around when you need one), but this fall, my 10 month old female Morgan jumped on the sill of the bay window. I was raking leaves and looked up to see her standing among the plants. I made a gesture for her to get off, which she did, by way of the dining room table. Agility is in her future!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

Since the host took away my other pictures I will repost them.....

I found where I had stashed these pictures. 

Play ground equipment is excellent for footing, different surfaces and confidence. 



















Newer pictures of the same concept.



















For the life of me I can't figure out how kids are suppose to use this (even before the handle came off the far side). 



















And coming down steps from the slide (even thought KC usually would come down the "normal kid way" on this the red swirly slide. 










Benches and bleachers work wonders for dog walks. I find it ironic that as much time as my dogs run across the wooden and metal bleachers I do not have any pictures of it. I do have them standing on the bleachers somewhere but not sure where those are hosted. Bleachers are also cool as you can work at varying heights. Start on the low one and work your way to having them move across the top one with confidence. 










This is another great confidence booster. It is hard to tell but this car is on one of the really big springs which causes it to move all over the place even when they are sitting. 










Since there is not formal agility training around here I have to be resourceful in maintaining confidence and fun in whatever way I can. I still think it would be awesome to have a "MacGyver" agility match using whatever you can find. 

Just running full speed in the woods is great practice for weave poles. Not to mention slick footing with mud, rocks, leaves, pine needles and brances/sticks...... 

OK now did I miss anything?


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (Amaruq!)*

I use playground equipment, also. There are so many neat playgrounds these days, with platforms and suspension bridges. My Malinois will even run down the slide. When it comes to obstacles, she's fearless, people, OTOH, that's another story.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

BLACKPUPPY! The next time you go out to the playground, bring your camera, love to see more photos of more dogs and the creative ways we can take them out and about.


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

I'll try, she's fast!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*



> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyI'll try, she's fast!


Then bring a friend and have them with the camera!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Does this count as practice for the "table"? (Not too bad for a 5 month old pup. )

You also got another "coat" picture.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

BlackGSD, your dog really is beautiful (and brave).


----------



## Catu

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Not exactly agility, but a confidence building and problem resolution exercise, so it applies here too


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

LicanAntai, finally got to watch the video of your pup getting the kong and it's EXACTLY the kind of 'out of the box' thinking that is ideal for those of us raising an agility dog.

Not only was there the distraction of all the traffic going by (not that your pup even looked at it







) but the footing your puppy was on that clearly wasn't stable is PERFECT for getting our pups used to the 'scary' teeter that also moves under them.

And the fact you used A TOY so the pup was completely motivated. As well as not luring and talking continuously but, instead, just giving your pup the chance to think and figure it out was well done indeed!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeBlackGSD, your dog really is beautiful (and brave).


Thanks. That picture was taken at the "Painted Desert". I also have pictures(somewhere) of him at the Grand Canyon. They were all taken when we moved(drove obviously) from SC to WA when he was 5 months old. Since I didn't have anyone to take pictures of ME at these places, I took pictures of him. At least I could prove HE had been there.


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Beautiful day today, so I took Ciana to the park. All I have to do is point and say "table!" and she runs over to the equipment and bounces around on it. She takes the slide on her own, but she never did mind what was under her feet. Oh, that's a pinecone in her mouth, not a deformity.

















































She's always had a thing for pinecones.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeLicanAntai, finally got to watch the video of your pup getting the kong and it's EXACTLY the kind of 'out of the box' thinking that is ideal for those of us raising an agility dog.
> 
> Not only was there the distraction of all the traffic going by (not that your pup even looked at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but the footing your puppy was on that clearly wasn't stable is PERFECT for getting our pups used to the 'scary' teeter that also moves under them.
> 
> And the fact you used A TOY so the pup was completely motivated. As well as not luring and talking continuously but, instead, just giving your pup the chance to think and figure it out was well done indeed!


MRL I just saw your comment, thanks for it. I guess I learnt that "Outside of the box" thinking thanks to my SAR formation, there we use to do a lot of this stuff with our pups and worse









You can't see it in the video, but there is a link chain fence between the pup and the traffic or she wouldn't have been off-leash... not that it really mathers when the Kong or ball is in sight.

I think Diabla would make a perfect agility dog with her ball drive, handler focus and lean constitution, but I have no clubs in 700 miles







. I'd really love to give it a try.

This pic is from some days ago:

_You can be not afraid of heights, but Mom is, so please... come sloooowly back_


----------



## valleydog

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

LicanAntai, That's an amazing photograph but it makes my mouth dry to look at it. (and the video was great too.)


----------



## valleydog

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Molly and a big log last autumn.



and Molly through barbed wire. This was very useful hiking.

I could never get her to go down a sliding board though without jumping off half way.

(hope it's okay to post video here...just opened a photobucket acct.)


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Here is another long-coat jumping a fence in my garden. Look at his tongue!!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Here is Siren in "the real world".


----------



## valleydog

*Re: Agility in the 'real' world (whoohoo!)*

Molly going through a weird burnt aspen:


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have always done what I like to call "urban agility". Whenever we are on walks I use any "obstacle" we come across to have Ginger jump on, go under, weave through, etc... Whenever we come across a short wall she will jump up and walk across (without me telling her in the case of ones we pass regularly on walks.)
Before we started agility I used to play with Ginger in a playground at a park we often visit. A lot of the playground equipment is comparable to agility equipment and I think it really gave her a head start in that when we started agility she was comfortable with all the obstacles. They even have something at the playground which looks like a longer, skinnier version of the UKC "swing plank."

Oh wait, I looked around and I do have a few photos, not any really good ones though or playground ones...

I also have a video but the sound is way out of sync with the picture so I'd suggest watching with the sound turned down:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va6PW-OGdYM 
(She's pretty slow in the video, it was taken when she was 10 years old and she has pretty severe spondylosis. She's 12 now.) 


Ginger practicing up and down/stay after our tree was cut down:










"Up" on a rock:










Wall-walking:










Rock "climbing" (in the Smoky Mountains)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

It's that time of year to be thinking of new places to take our pups, new things to do with them, and take some photos to add to this thread!


----------



## hudak004

Hexe on some picnic tables, she pretty much started doing this on her own after I asked her to get on to a picnic table one day!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wow, now that video is EXACTLY what I think is so great how once we get our minds going in a different direction, when we SEE things we can make them into training opportunities for our dogs!

Let me say, when I thought I'd see your dog on a picnic table, it wasn't anything like what I just saw on the video. GREAT JOB!


----------



## ArtistInNature

Whoohoo - cool video of Hexe!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Found a pile of wood on our hike today. Kayla and Lancer took to them looking for the treats I tossed into the certer.


----------



## DancingCavy

Part Mountain Goat (note the HUGE grin as she navigates the rocks):


----------



## TaraM1285

I love this thread...Tara has gained a ton of confidence from playing on playgrounds.



















Sorry for the poor quality phone pics!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oooh.. I forgot about this thread!

I finally have some to add..


----------



## Chicagocanine

A few of Bianca-


----------



## BowWowMeow

I've finally got some pictures to add of Rafi! 

The moving bridge:










Tunnel! 










Another tunnel! 










Up the Slide! 










Down the Slide!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

BowWowMeow, glad you took your camera along! Isn't that playground equipment some of the best DOG training stuff ever!?


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> BowWowMeow, glad you took your camera along! Isn't that playground equipment some of the best DOG training stuff ever!?


I love that stuff. In the playground closest to my house, they even have something that is like a long thin version of the UKC 'sway plank' obstacle. I started taking my Golden on the playground equipment when I first got her and when we started an agility class she had no problem acclimating to any of the obstacles because she'd already seen similar things at the playground!


----------



## goldcreek

Here's some videos.

This is just silliness. 
How to Build a Wobble Board:






And a 4 month old BC working with chairs


----------



## TaraM1285

I forgot about this thread! Anyone have anything new to add?

Here's Tara...she did this all on her own.









She's probably about 6-8 feet high in this photo.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Yes! Halo going up a tree at 7 months old










A friend with her dog in the same tree










Halo doing what she does :wub:




























She's pretty high up here considering how small the area she's sitting on is


----------



## wildo

Here's Pimg going down a ramp I built for a slalom skateboarding contest. This probably counts- though she certainly didn't do a 2on/2off at the bottom! :hammer:

Wildo, I accidentally deleted your pictures while trying to enlarge them! Please put them back up and I'll be more careful!!! (maggieroselee)


----------



## Castlemaid

This is such a great thread! I love the pics of baby Stark and the ones of Halo up a tree. 
Here are pics of my two in various everyday-life agility situations:

Gryffon doing directed jumps on a winter walk (with a stub of a stick in his mouth).









Up on a hay bale:









Blurry pic of going over an oxer-type jump (he decided to take a traffic cone over it on his own). 









Keeta going across a swinging playground bridge.









Gryffon going across a swinging tire bridge:









Balancing excercises:


















Keeta is an expert log-walker:









Dual log-jumping:


----------



## avonbankcollies

Jackpot


----------



## Zeeva

I REALLY like this thread. I'm going to try this! c:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Love avonbankcollies's new addition to this thread!


----------



## VanH

I couldn't get the video to upload from my mobile, but Shikha cracked me up at the park today!


----------



## VanH

Smiling in the face of "danger"


----------



## MythicMut

Nice view from up here!


----------



## clipke

Bumping this ancient thread but this is my Rottie mix. He's surprisingly better at anything agility related than my shepherd. My GSD jumps higher and is faster but is a very clumsy boy. He's still young so I'll give him some time. This photo was over a year ago, and he was maybe 80lbs, a little over a year old. Ignore my ex gf in the photo lmao.


----------



## LeoRose

I just now saw this thread, for whatever reason. Did you know that there are two different organizations that offer titles in canine parkour? 

The International Dog Parkour Association was the first to offer titles. http://www.dogparkour.org/ Both Leo and Lily have a Training title from them (Ilka, too) and I just submitted for Leo's Novice title.

The organization that I prefer is All Dogs Parkour. All Dogs Parkour Both girls have their Level 5 and Championship titles, and are working on Level Premier and Grand Championship titles. Ilka made it through Level 4 before I lost her. 

While they both offer titles, they are quite different in the way they are structured, and what they requirements are. ADP has a Special Division for senior or physically less adept dogs, and offers a wider choice in behaviors. With IDPKA, there is a set list of behaviors for each level, although you can request a modification or substitution if your dog can't do something. 

These are all of Leo's ADP passes to date: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx0msUJOS0DEv8OSAPTPlMj5vLRzRtWjU


----------



## Jenny720

Fun thread! Leorose that video did not load or it may be my phone.
I patted a rock for Luna to jump on she scaled the jetty wall that can be seen in the photo behind her and winded up on the other side in the water. She decided she liked the water
Right after that.


----------



## dogma13

Anything that gets dogs and their owners out training and trying new things is great.Glad you and your dogs are having fun together


----------



## LeoRose

Jenny720 said:


> Fun thread! Leorose that video did not load or it may be my phone.


It's a playlist of about twenty videos. This is one of them, her Level 5/Championship run.


----------



## Jenny720

Learose- got it thanks nice work!


----------

